# First visit to Thailand



## Captain Pugwash (Oct 2, 2011)

*Hi all!
I am going to Thailand for the first time within the next few weeks and am not sure what I will need in the way of vaccinations, insect repellent etc etc.

Any advice on this - and on anything else I should be aware of would be very much appreciated!

Regards,

Greg.*


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If you're healthy no need to pay a lot of attention.
Most important is: tetanus and hep-A
Insect repellent: buy locally
If you're not going into "jungle"- areas, no malaria treatment needed.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Oct 2, 2011)

joseph44 said:


> If you're healthy no need to pay a lot of attention.
> Most important is: tetanus and hep-A
> Insect repellent: buy locally
> If you're not going into "jungle"- areas, no malaria treatment needed.


Many thanks for your reply Joseph - much appreciated!
Greg.


----------

